# Ladies - I need your opinions of sexy men's colognes



## dbj1971 (May 29, 2008)

Ladies,

I, as a man, would like to know what mens' colognes you find most sexy on a man. I have used the same two or three for years, including Old Spice. It's an old classic, but I'm wanting to try some new things, and mix it up a bit. What I want is your opinion of not only what's nice, but what really gets your attention and turns your head.

Thank you.

DJ


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Old Spice..Ewww. 

For me, less is more. I HATE these men who literally bathe in cologne. It makes me sneeze and I get a headache. Seems to be a problem with older men. Younger guys seem to have a better sense of this. I like my man to smell clean and have as little "fragrance" as possible.


----------



## deanbert74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Men's Romance by Ralph Lauren is really nice. Its one of the one's my husband wears. Its not overpowering at all.


----------



## Nicky* (Mar 13, 2010)

Diesel - Fuel for life.

Not a fan of old spice either


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Old Spice..Ewww.
> 
> For me, less is more. I HATE these men who literally bathe in cologne. It makes me sneeze and I get a headache. Seems to be a problem with older men. Younger guys seem to have a better sense of this. I like my man to smell clean and have as little "fragrance" as possible.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Less is definitely more... If I can smell it within 2 feet - it's too much. I much prefer a good bodywash smell to cologne....

However - my sisters all love Axe body spray on their hubbies.... Just a suggestion.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer great smelling HAIR.

And NO Old Spice!

Also, NO musk!


----------



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

Aqua di Gio.
OMG.
Smells amazing.
Or Blue by Giovanni


----------



## PeasNCarrots (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL "Old Spice" says it all.... OLD!

I LOVE Tim McGraw. Im not usually into the "Star Scents" but this one is...... yummy!!! =)


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Hollister makes an amazing men's cologne.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think because of Old Spice, I think it is all bad ! Mostly likely not though. My man uses nothing but unscented underarm deoderant & some good bodywash. That's all I want. Have never cared for colognes personally. He doesn't like perfume on me either, he says it Clogs his nose & he gags. 

I guess we never got the right stuff !


----------



## simple_girl (Mar 24, 2010)

Curve for men ...yum! Cool Water is super sexy smelling too!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Old Spice..Ewww.












"I'm on a horse."


----------



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

Chanel Platinum for Men!

I once followed a man off the subway to find out what he was wearing!!


----------



## modernnomad (Apr 22, 2010)

aqua di gio.
hands down.


----------



## mother-of-one (Jul 20, 2010)

Bulgari!!!! Awesome...... old spice... noooooo

I've smelled the Axe body sprays and they are pretty cheap and not too bad as well


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Naked man smell is the best!


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

Another strong vote for Aqua di Gio!!

I also like Curve.


----------



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

Dolce & Gabbana, The One. I love this one, and it's not too strong.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I think it's funny this conversation comes about while Old Spice is making news with their new commercials. If you haven't seen them yet, check them out... pretty funny:

Old Spice | Deodorant, Antiperspirant & Other Man Fresheners


----------



## Lucilove (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it depends on what is attractive to your gal. I run fore the hills with Eternity and get crazy with Obsession. 
Who knows!


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Issey Miyake.

gorgeous stuff.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like Vert, purchaseable at a pacsun, its super sweet and sexy smelling.


I also like Reaction-Kenneth Cole, it's green in color and comes in a silver and green box.

Aqua di gio is iffy its not high on my list, but its not low either.


and old spice is only nice because it reminds me of my grandfather, so while it gives me a pleasant happy comfortable feeling, its nothing I'd ever dream of having sex with


----------

